# My 55



## locolobo (Mar 21, 2014)

Not a real good photo and Tank not in real good shape due to I just added plants from a local reservoir and the sterilizing process does a number on them. But my daughter is home and I needed her help since I am computer deliterate. 
Occupants: 7 Zebra Danio
3 Green Cories
2 Lab Cichlids
1 Angel (Can't decide if it is Blushing or Koi)
1 chinese algae eater
Last time I counted I found 4 nerite snails left of 15 I bought. (Seems the Cichlids like escargot"


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks pretty good so far, and once the plants establish it should look great!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We're having a drought where I live, and it's devastated the waters. I've been running around for 3 weeks looking for plants, and finding none.


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes! your tank really beautiful so far, hope it will more beautiful after plantings. If you ever face any tank leak issue then must visit pondpro2000 for a good tank sealant coating. Thanks for awesome sharing


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yep, labs are snail-eating specialists. Angels also, but they are more limited in their mouth size. One heads up, as your labs grow, they will get more aggressive. Have a re-homing plan so you are ready if they start picking on each other or other fish.


----------

